# Recycled jeans apron



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I think i might like to try this one too.

http://www.creativegreenliving.com/2013/04/farm-girl-apron-tutorial-from-recycled.html


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

That's very cute. Just 'cause I'm not a ruffly girl, I would do the binding all the way around like the upper part.

I have tons of jeans here that are supposed to become a quilt one day :teehee: Repurposing is awesome.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Partndn my daughter said the same thing. LOL
Cut those jeans up and make a rag quilt. I'm less than 90 blocks having the top cut out on mine.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I love it just the way it is, ruffles and all!  I've got a couple like the bottom half, but I may have to make a new one with the bib part...and maybe add a little embroidery too. 

I used to do a lot of jeans repurposing, but now I live alone and just don't go through that many. I used to be able to pick up some cheap at the thrift stores just for crafting, but now they want $15 for even the most raggedy ones!  So these days I'm seriously jeans deficient, lol.

I made a quilt back in the early 70s from various colored old denim on one side and red and blue bandannas on the other, with an old plush style blanket that had seen better days as the fill...I was a young married girl with very little money and just learning to repurpose things. 

Well, that quilt is still going strong, and people ask me about it all the time. It's been used over the years as a play/nap surface on the floor for my son when he was a baby, picnics at the park, swimming at the lake and padding the pick-up bed for drive-in movies, as well as many other everyday uses. I'd say it's been one of my most successful uses of repurposing ever!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Callie, I have heard putting a batting in the middle of a denim rag quilt makes them to heavy. Can I ask you what size quilt you made? 
This is my first rag quilt and i don't want to mess it up.
Also, do you have any DAV thrift shops in your area? 
The ones here are WAY cheaper than goodwill. Jeans are usually about 2-3 dollars and right now they are running a 50% off on all womens clothes right now, jeans included. :nanner:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

It's full size and it is really heavy, I wouldn't recommend it for everyday use, lol. Most denim quilts don't have any filler, just the front and the back is plenty. 

Nope, no DAV here, darn it, those are great prices! But thanks for mentioning it. I'll have to see if there are any in Oklahoma City. I don't get there often, it's about 100 miles away, but do get there once in a blue moon.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I don't think I will put batting in mine then.
Callie you probably aren't that far from me. 
I can be in Stillwater, Ok in about an hour. OK City is about 3 hours for me.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I like that...my sis always wants loops...I think I have a new project (like I need one LOL).


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I love it, especially over jeans. Too cute.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I think it's really cute too - may make one for my DD. I have quite a few worn pairs of jeans I've saved - no idea why I saved them though . . .


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Love it.. cute with or without the ruffle..


----------



## smccuen (Oct 30, 2014)

My mother made a couple of quilts by using old quilts as the inside - she just stitched together a new top and a new bottom for each of them and then quilted through them to enclose the old quilt in the middle. They wash well and have held up well for many more years.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

During 4 years of tec college, and about 30 years of working and running machine shops, I wore denim aprons... 

A few from the machine tool supply catalogs, most from the local cheap tool store, and some homemade.... I would ware them until they could stand up by themselves.... Soak in a bucket of soapy water, sometimes 2-3 times before washing them with other work clothes... They would last quite a long time... 

My homemade ones were never as cute as the one in the link... But useful.. I don't think I would have dared wore one that fancy in machine shop...

But I'm sure it would look good over a Daisy Duke tank top and cut off jeans...
  
Too cute...


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I have small denim quilt and she sewed the blocks with seams inside and red plaid flannel on back. She tied it. She sewed few pockets here and there on the top. Very nice and she put a border around the edge of the top in light wt dark blue denim. Made old jeans. She got them from her local nursing home .

Down home the thrift shop would have a sale and jeans .50 cents and even cheaper. I could get colored jeans I wanted for quilt making. I would go through the racks of jeans and bigger the better. I even found two brand new huge pairs in bright yellow I wanted. I think it was $1.50 a pair. Thrift shop was selling cut blocks from no good pants and pockets. 

They make purses from old jeans too. Huge ones might make shopping bags.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

My niece gave me an apron made of bibbed overalls. It even has machine embroidered flowers on the bib. When it's tied it meets in the back. I love it because the denim is thicker than a usual apron nothing soaks thru


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Bibs would be another great idea for an apron, thanks Snowlady!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Now i need to find me someone who does machine embroidery for the pockets on the apron. Their name stitched on it would make a great gift!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay i started my jean apron tonight. I got the bottom part finished. I left the front pant pockets intact and fully functional. I will work on the top part tomorrow.









I asked around and everyone wants $10.00 per pocket to embroidery just a small name or anything. That sure drives up the cost of the apron. We are recycling here, so I had an idea of using yoyos with a button sewn in the center to decorate the top pocket . What do you think?


----------

